# hGH vs IGF-1 For Muscle Growth



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2015)

by Josh Hodnik In comparison to just a decade ago, there is a much better understanding today of how growth hormone (GH) and insulin growth factor-1 (IGF-1) affect the human body. While there is a greater understanding regarding these peptides, there are still many unknowns. Much of the information on these two hormones is often

*Read More...*


----------

